# cp rail #9510



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

out of the paint shop. needs assembly, some weathering...





























































hope you don't mind i placed it on my new n-scale layout for taking pictures.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha Ha! I was thinking, "What a beautiful paint and detailing job, but it'll never run on that track below..."


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! 

Few questions... what colour red did you use? Did you make your own decals? 

Cheers, 

John.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! That pint job is quite a nice job with teh weatehred grill work and screens. Nicely applied decals and such it looks great! 

I was thinking that was some "industrial strength" helicopter to lift that loco that high too! 

Chas


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really great job. Paint, decals, everything.

Great to see. Show us more when it has wheels.

Any special reason for 9510?

Dave


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

paint is badger soo line red. at least that's what i think it is. 

decals are partially printed on my alps. 


there's no reason for 9510. just picked a number i also have in n-scale. why do you ask ? is there anything special with 9510 ?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work! Congrats!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sschaer on 03/03/2009 11:04 AM

there's no reason for 9510. just picked a number i also have in n-scale. why do you ask ? is there anything special with 9510 ?

Just asked because I always get weird with engine numbers for some reason. First I see what 'model' I have to work with then review all the prototype photos I can find of that model. Then check out the changes that were ordered in every batch. Then I ask if I can actually model the changes. After that I can usually narrow it down to a dozen or so 'exact' prototype engines. After that I usually build the one with the best reference photo or photos. Unless I have a special connection to the engine. My own photos or something like that.

Silly I know but....

Dave


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

good points dave. but as you know the aristo model is based on a c44 and not a ac4400. it's the wrong model anyway. looking for batch related differences would just be wasted time or means lots of work on the shell.


----------

